# Gran adelanto de IBM a permitir super-computadora en un chip



## ciri (Ago 30, 2008)

Me pareció interesante...

IBM acaba de realizar uno de los grandes sueños de la informática moderna: Reemplazar las líneas metálicas de interconexión de chips y núcleos por una totalmente fotónica (es decir, que funciona con haces de luz), lo que permitirá tener el poder de una de las computadoras mas potentes del mundo hoy día, en el espacio del tamaño de una laptop.

Hoy día los chips y los núcleos dentro de un chip son conectados por "carreteras" metálicas por las cuales viajan los electrones (es decir, la electricidad) entre un chip o núcleo y otro. El problema con esto es que es un proceso relativamente lento y costoso desde el punto de vista energético, ya que al igual que un tranvía eléctrico, hay que mantener las líneas energizadas todo el tiempo.

Con la nueva tecnología, en vez de carriles energizados lo que se utiliza es el equivalente a unas mini-ametralladoras de fotones de luz, que son disparados desde un extremo de un chip hasta otro, en donde son detecatdos por un sensor especial. Este método es mucho mas eficiente ya que solo se utiliza energía para enviar fotones cuando sea necesario; si no hay que enviar datos no hay que disparar de un lado a otro. Así mismo, aun se esté disparando constantemente es mucho mas barato (energéticamente hablando) el disparar pequeños trozos de energía que mantener todas las pistas de un chip energizadas.

¿Qué implica esto?

1. Para empezar dispositivos que consumen mucho menos energía (IBM dice que esta técnica permite crear chips que consumen 10 veces menos energía). Esto significa Laptops y iPhones que durarán mucho mas tiempo funcionando con la misma batería.

2. El disparar fotones de luz es mucho mas rápido que el transferir electrones con técnicas actuales. IBM dice que la nueva técnica es 100 veces más rápida que todo lo que tenemos hoy. Es decir, que tendremos el poder de varias computadoras tipo Core 2 Duo en un dispositivo del tamaño de una tarjeta de crédito.

3. Esta tecnología según IBM escala no solo a cientos, sino que a miles de núcleos en un solo chip (con la tecnología actual no es muy práctico poner miles de núcleos en un solo chip, pues tan solo la disipación del calor podría derretir el chip). Lo que significa que será posible tener un poder inimaginable de computación en algo del tamaño de una laptop o un iPhone.

Lo único malo de todo esto: IBM dice que planea lanzar productos con esta tecnología dentro de "10 a 12 años". Sin embargo, IBM no es la única empresa trabajando en esta tecnología, por lo que no duden de que veremos algo similar mucho antes de eso.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 21, 2008)

Muy interesante... Pero 10 años no es tanto...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 21, 2008)

no les digo que no sea interesante, lo es y mucho.

pero nosotros no lo veriamos, a nosotros nos venden un chip, y listo, si adentro hay enanos, o pistas de cobre o millones de linternas encendiendose no lo sabemos.
compramos los chips y listo.

seguro que veriamos "productos terminados " mas sofisticados como los celulares que son la reina de la tecnologia.

estos dias un amigo me esta haciendo una PC nueva, me tengo que gastar unos 500 dolares o mas (que no tengo, asi que si me ven una noche prostituyendome en una esquina es para pagar la PC) , el tema es que mi PC viejita andaba ok, es super rapida, abro todo en seguida...........pero no acepta windows XP.......anda ok con windows 98 .
y bill puto gates ya aplasto con el pie a windows 98 (andaba demasiado bien.....no le convenia) .
y tengo que pasar a una PC mas moderna que no necesito, por que con win 98 se me cuelga seguido cuando estoy en internet, por las cosas nuevas que mandan por la web que cuelgan a win98.

con mi celular, tenia un Kyocera phantom que andaba rebien, era muy feliz con el , yo llamaba y a mi me llamaban , ES UN TE, recuerdo, incluso podia mandar y recibir SMS , un lujo y la pila duraba un monton.....pero era CDMA y cambiaron de tecnologia.
asi que tuve que cambiar d ecelular, pantallita color y un monton de putadas que no uso, hasta camara de fotos tiene QUE NO USO , saben por que ?

y aqui una advertencia para ustedes :
no hay que hacer la gansada de poner fotos de familia en el celu y mas junto con los datos, por que ya se que suena lindo que si suena el telefono al mirar vean la carita de viestro hijo.
pero saben que ?
si lo pierden o se lo roban el chorro tiene no solo nombre y te. sino que ademas la cara de vuestra familia........muy bueno para un secuestro o lo que sea.

asi que , cuantas cosas mas nos van a hacer "dependientes" ? cuantas cosas mas realmente necesitamos ?.
yo quisiera tener tiempo para dedicar a meterme de nuevo en electronica , en cosas nuevas, tantas que no se, tambien para estar con mi family .....
me parece buenisimo que ya sepan poner en fila india a los electrones por un lado y a los protones por el otro y que canten en coro , pero espero que me den tiempo a poder DISFRUTARLO y que me sean util, y no mas tecnologia de consumo dependiente .

les mando un saludo desde una cueva en las sierras


----------



## ciri (Sep 21, 2008)

creo que la idea de esto.. era poder tener procesadores mas rápidos y con menores consumos..
a las personas que les interesa la inteligencia artificial.. al algo muy bueno..

creo.

y eso del celular.. toda la razon..

yo tengo uno que manda y recibe llamadas y mensajes..

y me obligan a cambiarlo por un aparato que hace todo.. que no se porque se sigue llamando celular..


----------



## mabauti (Sep 21, 2008)

cuando el destino nos alcance ...


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 21, 2008)

para la computacion es buenisimo...

+ rapido

- watt osea una fuente menor...

- emanacion de calor no tener qeu poner grandes sistemas de refrigueracion liquida solo proq eu uno tiene un micro ¬¬

por ejemplo un micro quad core extreme.... (estamos abalndo de algo de alta gama)

gasta casi 80 WATT

y necesita si o si refrigueracion liquida :S o un MUY BUEN cooler pero por el msimo precio te combeine la RL...

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 21, 2008)

hola fernandob.
Tenía un Pentium I con Windows 98se, le instalé Windows Me (Millenium), y mejoró.
En la actualidad esta computadora la tiene mi sobrino, hace su tareas, corres juego antiguos, pero igual se divierte.

elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 21, 2008)

gracias elaficionado !


----------



## TITAN CAB (Oct 27, 2008)

Super la información  pero! mucho tiempo 12 años ya me voy a morirrr


----------



## richar (May 1, 2009)

que excelente con lo caro que esta la energia electrica esto ayudadara bastante al ahorro de energia pero ya me morire para entonces solo lo disfrutara mi junior
saludos


----------

